# Fantasy Premier League



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Just wondering if there are members on here who play FPL and if there is enough to start a league?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I do the Barclays fantasy football if anyone fancies joining in


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Id be interested

I normally use Sky fantasy football


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Only 3 members interested?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Barclays fantasy football

league name twf

pin code 526733-552784 *-5527*

https://fantasy.premierleague.com

feel free to join for some football fun


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i'm in!



Iceblue said:


> Barclays fantasy football
> 
> league name twf
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Barclays fantasy football
> 
> league name twf
> 
> ...


 I've registered, but I cannot see how to join TWF league. Any help appreciated for a thicko.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok, after much faffing around I've entered twf league. I've still got no idea what I'm doing though.

Andy, do I have to tweak my team every match?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> Ok, after much faffing around I've entered twf league. I've still got no idea what I'm doing though.
> 
> Andy, do I have to tweak my team every match?


 you don't need to, but if you have players injured or suspended (or sold abroad) then you might want to. I did it last time for the first time and started to build a team with balance, as if it was a real match. You soon find that you want regular appearances, clean sheets and goals, and if that means having no left sided players that doesn't matter


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm in :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

A few more people would be great it's free :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Anyone else for some football fun


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm in :thumbs_up:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Teams to be in for 11:30 if anyone else is interested


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

il have a go.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Not sure if you can still join after its started, can you?

@Iceblue


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

IGGULDEN said:


> il have a go.





Damo516 said:


> Not sure if you can still join after its started, can you?
> 
> @Iceblue


 I think so give it a go

i just checked and yes too members are ready to add to the league after the next point update


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've just joined


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I might have a pop at this too. A few of my mates do it and they love the banter but I haven't a clue about footy. I will take advice from my wife!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It seems like a laugh, never done it before so don't really get it yet :baby:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

The more the merrier, bring it :robot:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Great to see a few more joining the watch forum fantasy football league including the boss Roy's rovers :thumbsup:

there is still time if anyone wants to join

It's simples choose your team and make 1 sub each week if you team isn't performing

i support Luton town fc so it carnt get any worse than that :bash:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Does one need to know much about this game called "football" @Iceblue as personally I know nothing apart from 20 men running around after a ball and two men trying to stop it going in that goal thing.

Seriously though I dont follow footy but this sounds like fun , is it easy to do ??


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I am in and I literally have no idea what I am doing so thank god they have an auto pick option!!!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> Does one need to know much about this game called "football" @Iceblue as personally I know nothing apart from 20 men running around after a ball and two men trying to stop it going in that goal thing.
> 
> Seriously though I dont follow footy but this sounds like fun , is it easy to do ??


 What's the werse that can happen we all have a little snigger at you lol, when you pick your team if you hit the auto pick button it does it for you and you can adjust your team if you want to , one sub a week so you can make changes if a player isn't performing and if you really are good at it there are prizes to be one


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Do you know when the latest is to register and which fantasy website to use. Might actually give it a go . Is the likes of Barnes , Linaker, Beardsley, shilton available to pick :laugh: my heroes from the 80's


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

The sooner you join the better buddy


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@Iceblue all joined up (I think) team name sudders stars :laugh: In the end I just let sky sports pick me a team


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> @Iceblue all joined up (I think) team name sudders stars :laugh: In the end I just let sky sports pick me a team


 It's Barclays fantasy football :thumbsup:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice to see a couple more new managers in this week  although you'll be playing catchup slightly after missing the 1st couple of weeks


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Damo516 said:


> Nice to see a couple more new managers in this week  although you'll be playing catchup slightly after missing the 1st couple of weeks


 Let the games begin :thumbs_up:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I've never done Fanatasy Football before but I've joined in.

I only got entered in the last round of games though so how does the scoring work? Are those that entered late always at a disadvantage on the points front now?

Oh - and does the GW column mean I won the last round?!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have no idea what I'm doing, how do you buy players?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Roy said:


> I have no idea what I'm doing, how do you buy players?


 I think you go to the transfer tab then click the x next to any of your players you want rid of, then select a replacement on the right hand side.

I stress the I think bit of that sentence though!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Krispy said:


> I think you go to the transfer tab then click the x next to any of your players you ant rid of, then select a replacement on the right hand side.
> 
> I stress the I think but of that sentence though!


 Got it, just bought Rooney


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Roy said:


> Got it, just bought Rooney


 I'm just selling Carroll!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Can't buy Rooney as have too many MU players  I'll sell someone


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorted :thumbs_up:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

There's no rush as the next games are next week :thumbs_up:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

just had a look at my team and being completely new to this I didnt or dont really know what I am doing but made a few substitutes and a transfer .


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

So hows everybody doing in the fantasy football I wonder you is top and who is bottom


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

First time I have done it and quite enjoying it. Slowly climbing up the league at position number 6 now .


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> So hows everybody doing in the fantasy football I wonder you is top and who is bottom


 Can't get to grips with it, so I've not bothered with it much, until yesterday when I managed to swap Payet for some other player.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Good for you :thumbsup: who's payat lol


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Some guy called Andy? (Not sure who he is )

Krispy in last place - where is he anyway? Not showing as been on the forum in months...


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Ummmm some block called Andy

its me me woop woop :clap:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Some tips.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Bored in a hotel room, I have built myself a new fantasy football team using only English players. Same rules as usual - £100m budget, no more than three players from one club. What do you think?

Goalkeepers: Pickford, Pope

Defenders: Walker, Jones, Maguire, Trippier, Trent Alexander-Arnold

Midfielders: Sterling, Alli, Drinkwater, Dier, Lingard

Forwards: Kane, Vardy, Rashford

Total spend £99.7. Shame I can not select a different manager!

I can't join the TWF league anymore but I wonder if it will do better or worse than my regular team?


----------

